
Prehistoric humans and archaic relatives paired off twice - onuralp
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-03300-7
======
taneq
Likely it happened a bunch of times and only two of them survived to present.

------
edmanet
Not a very detailed article, not an interesting read at all.

